# My First Mod, Sears Game Fisher 1232



## RodeoHard (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey all I picked up this tin beauty about a month ago for $150.00. Still needs paint but I have decided to wait until after I have gotten some good use out of her..... This is the completed photos. I used 2x4 sub structure. Total build cost for materials is $100.00. A friend of mine won the TM at a fishing tournement, I paid $60.00 for the battery at Wally World for a total cost of just over $300.00. Everything is removable, nothing is attached to the boat, for easy cleanup in foul weather....

Future additions: 

Pedistal Mount Seats
Fish Finder
Foot Switch for the TM
Replace the wood where the motor mounts on the transom


----------



## JFDBasser (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks good. I have the exact same boat 1981 sears. My setup is very similar, only difference is a foot control TM. I mounted a swivel seat on a 9" base on the front bench and used a 6" pedestal for the rear bench. I also have a small 4.5hp ted williams on it. The seat height I used is more than tall enough to fish comfortably and not feel to tippy. I wouldnt go any heigher though. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## h20man (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks nice, how did you do the floor boards? Is there support under them at all? Any pics would be nice. Thanks


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats - great way to get out on the water without spending a lot of cash.


----------



## RodeoHard (Aug 31, 2010)

h20man said:


> Looks nice, how did you do the floor boards? Is there support under them at all? Any pics would be nice. Thanks



Good question, I made it very simple, 2x4s laid flat, one of which I ripped in half, for the floors. I also used 7/16 in plywood. 

The front Deck I laid the 2x4s on edge and notched then so the decks completed height would not be to high. The front will hold my weight (220lbs) but I do not stand on it.

The back deck the 2x4s are laid flat in order to keep the deck height down.


----------



## Froggy (Aug 31, 2010)

You did good with leaving the floors down, great job man!


----------



## togaurd (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't stated my "project" yet, but I was thinking along same lines. Simple. Modular. Easy to change out. 

The problem is, like so many other people, I will start looking at the $25,000 rigs on the market and want all the same features on my $250 rig.


----------



## RodeoHard (Sep 3, 2010)

togaurd said:


> I haven't stated my "project" yet, but I was thinking along same lines. Simple. Modular. Easy to change out.
> 
> The problem is, like so many other people, I will start looking at the $25,000 rigs on the market and want all the same features on my $250 rig.




The initial build had a casting deck over half the length of the boat...... It did not work, too much forward weight with me in the boat, the transom stuck out of the water and I darn near went swimming. I had to think more realisticly then...... Once I have the seats in it will be great, besides I like to fish the ponds that the $25K rigs can't......

Good Luck with your build.


----------



## dan h (Sep 9, 2010)

looks great i have the same boat as you.i plan on modding almost like you did.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

look great!


----------

